# Inshore Ride



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys, 
For the first time in a decade I didn’t bring a boat so I looking for a ride. I’m primarily an inshore guy that prefers artificial over live bait. I have a FL saltwater and Al salt and freshwater licenses. Don’t realy want to keep fish and would be happy to pay my share of the expenses. I’m here till the 1st of April. PM or text 651 564-0603 if you would like company.
John


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Still waiting for a call


----------

